# What would you do with him? (critique)



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ok I think I have a few good pictures that you can critique. I've tried this a couple times w no replies.
Just wondering his major flaws if any and what others would use him for. He is a 9 year old 16.3h TB gelding.
Hoping for some insight. Thanks all
I will post the pics below since my phone isn't cooperating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ok last one. It was really hard getting him to hold still and not follow me. Had my 11 month old on my arms and my husband was too busy working on his truck:/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

From what I can see he is nice but better pictures squared up front, side and rear would truly help. He sure is tall!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ok I will see if my husband will actually help me out the next time. Maybe tonight or tomorrow morning I can get those. Thanks for the reply!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Not the greatest but the best I could get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

It could be just the movement or the way he's standing, does he typically stand with his hind legs so far under him?

He's very well put together my only complaints are how far under his hind legs are and that he has pretty long pasterns. Pretty high withers and not much build on his topline. Put some muscle on him and I could see him doing anything really. 

Personally if he were mine I'd teach him unmounted agility xD Just cause it's tons of fun! But he could excel in light-medium dressage, jumper, western pleasure, anything really. With those delicate legs I'd be careful pushing him into seriously high levels - but I say that for every horse.

I like that he's fairly short coupled, but that may be an illusion xD Nice long neck makes me think western sorts of stuff. 

You've got a lovely boy there


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ya his legs come under a bit but that's dramatized in the last pic. I never noticed the pasterns thanks for pointing that out! idk why I never really pay attention to the Pastern length when I should.
I have so much I want to do with him too but never the time, it's been really getting to me lately!
Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I have the same syndrome - a million ideas and no time to do anything. I found it very hard in my day to find 40-50 minutes to train my horses. 
But then I started clicker training, it takes about 5-10 minutes each session, you can do it 10 times a day or once or miss a few days without issues! I usually go feed breakfast, do a session, put them out, do a session, clean stalls, do a session, bring them in and feed them dinner then do another session before bed. It doesn't even feel like I'm spending any extra time but each session I see massive improvements! 

I've spent about a year practicing natural horsemanship with my mare but just couldn't get anywhere because I'm so inconsistent - but we've come so far in just 2 weeks of clicker training I'm amazed!! I mix up my NH and C/T though and do a bit a both.

Yes pasterns are easy to overlook, but having long ones is common in TBs I wouldn't worry unless you're planning any seriously intense work, which it sounds like you're not


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Nope I wanted to do barrels with him but wasted my money on a trainer that took him along too fast so were just about back to square one:/
Ice been hearing a lot about clicker training but havnt looked into it much. I even already have a clicker that I used for training my dogs! So I definatly should look it up to see what it's all about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a bit camped under behind and his back may be a bit long.. but it is hard to tell. He seems a really nice one. I would start him in Dressage training like I used to with all my horses and see if he shows interest in jumping or other like disciplines. 
Depending on his interest and scope over fences, he might do well.. might even be a 3'6" horse.. might do nice in hunter over fences or, if he has the scope and courage, maybe eventing or hunter pace.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want him for barrels those long pasterns will be trouble and his back is a bit long for it too. Not saying he won't do well, just what I see in his conformation for that. 

Fantastic thing about clicker trianing is you can use it for anything  Not trying to sell it or anything xD But if you can clicker train a horse to Piaff I'm sure you can clicker train a horse to run barrels 

He could probably do wel with low level normal barrel racing, but I wouldn't push it too hard on those long pasterns - seen too many pastern issues IME. He is short coupled for a TB but not short enough IMO for intense barrels. But he could do it as a for fun/low level thing. But who knows - maybe I'll be wrong and he'll be world champ someday


----------



## 50shadesofdapplegray (Sep 4, 2012)

One thing is certain, you have a beautiful horse there  I love TBs. I agree with the previous posters, he has a build that could suit most disciplines (although perhaps not driving...!), but he may be a little too long for competitive barrel racing. But you can certainly do it for fun at home  or show on lower levels. Of course, many excel in disciplines they aren't "meant" to be good at 
Definitely start him off in dressage, even if that is not what you want to do with him.
People underestimate dressage hugely, even in the equestrian world. I'm not saying he needs to piaffe and pirouette around, but basic dressage is essential to every horse and rider, in my opinion.
I ride hunter/jumper, but I take regular dressage lessons to keep up my position and eq, and understand my horse better. dressage is largely about understanding how the horse's body and mind works, to coax him into using it differently to work different areas and muscles. It will help give him good movement, and prepare him for anything else you want to do with him.
Good luck, personally I see him as a jumper with those lovely long legs


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I want to start taking dressage on him and possibly see how he likes jumping as well.
Thanks for your input!
I need to research trainers now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He looks to be in beautiful condition. I really quite like him, except..... that he seems to always stand very close behind and stands under himself. He also has a hint of a roach. 

Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

At over 16 hands I would say he is not suited for barrels. He really is more of an English style horse...


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

This is a very well put together thoroughbred, and I could see him excelling in any English discipline. Particularly dressage.

He has a very gelding like head, but it is thickly tied into his neck.. Which may make it more difficult to flex at the poll. A beautiful neck though, pulling correctly into his shoulders. Which, are very sloped making for maximum freedom in the shoulders and a longer stride. This horse is a little uphill with tall withers but a decently straight back. All horses have such a variation in he haunch, and he seems to have a nice booty 

Now, as previously stated, his hind feet look very under neath of him, but that may just be how he is standing. I see very straight legs, and really nice, big feet for a thoroughbred. Although, his front pasterns are very upright and could cause slightly choppier stride. 

Overall, this horse fits really nicely into a box and is equally divisible by thirds.

Very beautiful and well put together horse! Looks like he could do well in anything really, but the ultimate decision for his discipline would be based a lot on his personality, motivation, and temperament. Have fun with whatever you decide to do!!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think overall he is a pretty decent looking fellow. Nice shoulder angle and length of neck. He has typical TB high withers and light bone. He looks like he needs a hoof trim, which might help his pastern angle. In the side shot his pasterns look quite upright and do not match his shoulder angle. He is standing quite sickle hocked in that photo too, though it could be just the photo. He needs more muscle throughout, especially his hind end and topline.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Western or hunter/jumper


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

he looks like a really kind horse. running barrels were the last thing I was thinking to have him do. I agree with the others about his pasterns and that sport. I would have to see him move but any horse can do low level dressage and I think it benefits them in flexibility anyway. Also for the hunter I would have to see him move. If he steps long and low in his trot more toward hunters... if he has a higher step more dressage. He seems like he would be a good all around lower level english horse. If you start to jump him, take it slow.


----------

